# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Mendimi juaj mbi Dritëro Agollin

## FierAkja143

Mendoni se ky person ne te vertet eshte njeri i zgjuar?  Une do thoshja se ka shume vullnet per te ber ca gjera, por me vjen keq qe se them dot intelektual.  Pash sot tek Televizori Shqipetar ne Canada intervisten qe i kishin ber Agollit dhe e kisha me shume qef te shikoja ca do thoshte ky njeri mbasi kam degjuar nga babai qe eshte nje shkrimetar shume i madh etj etj....te them te verteten ato qe shkruan kane shume ndryshim nga ato qe flet....kur po fliste me dukej sikur degjoja nje njeri pa shkolle i cili me shume veshtiresi lidhte fjalet dhe jo nje njeri me kaq fam per zgjuarsin dhe i cili ka shkruajtur libra si "Shkelqimi dhe rrenja e shokut zylo" dhe shume e shume shkrime dhe poezira te tjera.  


Alda.

----------


## Dreri

Tani ai eshte poet, dhe poet i madh...pamvarsisht se ne cilen epoke shkroi,,,,apo militoi,.
Persa i  perket asaj qe thua ti them. qe mosha ben te veten.pija po ashtu....fundja  ai mbetet nje plak qe i qet vetes pune kot

----------


## FierAkja143

> _Postuar më parë nga Studenti_blu_ 
> * 
> 
> Shpirti i te shprehurit me goje dhe me shkrim ka nje dallim , diferenc kohore kur njeriu zhvillon mendimin e paster.
> 
> Njerezi si Agolli ne nje diferenc kohore me te gjat se te shprehuri e perpunojn mendimin por nuk don te thot se gjykimin e kan te dobet por se ne te shkruar shpejtesia e te gjykuarit me te shkruajturit perputhet.
> 
> shendet
> Blu*


Nje njeri i zgjuar o eshte i zgjuar o nuk eshte...cdo te thot diferenc kohore?! Ok e pranoj qe ca njerez shkruajne me mire sesa flasin sepse ju jepet mundesia te mendohen me shume...por qe te jesh nje jet shkrimetar kjo differenca kohore eliminohet dhe do zdo nga gjith ato gjera qe ke shkruajtur e fiton te shprehurin e mire.  Dhe ok supozo qe Agolli nuk e fitovi kete gje mbas kaq vitesh...sakt fare...por per nje intervist e cila do jepet ne anen tjeter te globit (Canada) e mer njeriu mundimin te praktikoj ato qe do thot (sepse neper intervista ata qe pergjigjen i din qe me perpara pyetjet qe do ju behen).

Anyway nuk kam gje kundra per kete shkrimetar, perkundrazi me aq pak sa kam lexuar nga ai, me pelqejne shkrimet e ti, vetem qe ishte hera e pare qe e degjova te flasi dhe me beri shume pershtypje.

----------


## *DJ-ALDO*

Jam i të njëjtit mendim me Drerin.
Koha kalon.

----------


## FierAkja143

dhe une jam dakort me Drerin dhe me ty dj vetem qe me sa kam degjuar Agolli kete menyre te shprehuri kishte dhe kur koha nuk kishte kaluar  :shkelje syri:

----------


## *DJ-ALDO*

> _Postuar më parë nga FierAlda143_ 
> *dhe une jam dakort me Drerin dhe me ty dj vetem qe me sa kam degjuar Agolli kete menyre te shprehuri kishte dhe kur koha nuk kishte kaluar *


Në rast se e ke fjalën për dialektin e tij devollit,atëhere ke të drejtë.
Pastaj mos harro se pija luan rol të madh në jetë.
Ai ka pirë AUTOBOTA me raki.
 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Erban

Mbase ka qen llull fare kur ka bo intervisten.
Po per moshe poeti nuk ndrysho me sa e di une

----------


## arkl

Jane disa personalitete qe nuk mund ti diskutojme dote per rendesite e tyre se i kane gjykuar njerez me te zgjuar se ne.
Prandaj ben mire njeriu te mendohet mire perpara se te flasi,shkruaj.

----------


## Laguna

arkl: personalitetet do ti gjykojme qe ç'ke me te! E kush na jane ata njerezit me te zgjuar sipas teje qe kane ekskluzivitetin e gjykimit?- Noci i Rrokut.

Persa i perket temes, a eshte Driteroi intelektual apo fshatar, varet se ç'kupton zonjusha qe ka hapur temen me fjalen "intelektual"

N.q.s. intelektuali reduktohet tek retorika, sigurisht Driteroi eshte fshatar, Ka

----------


## Laguna

...Kadareja gjithashtu, qe s'di me lidh dy fjale. Dhe i bije qe ca katnar nga kurveleshi apo tepelena qe jane si bilbila kur flasin te jene "inteleshtuale".

Intelektuali ne rradhe te pare percaktohet nga VEPRA E TIJ !

Per bla, bla, bla,  neper intervista nuk i kercet kujt

----------


## kolombi

Se pari eshte mese e vertete ajo qe tha Laguna se c'kuptojmevertet me NJERI INTELEKTUAL.
Poeti i madh Dritero Agolli,nuk e dij sa intelektualitet mbart brenda vetes se tij ,nuk jam ulur neper tavolina dhe biseda me te .Di qe veprat e tij zene nje vend te rendesishem ne themelet e kultures shqiptare.
Sa per termin nese eshte fshatar apo jo vetem e vetem se ai kurre nuk e fshehu se erdhi nga baltat e Devollit me nje cope traste boshe ,per me nje shpirt poeti te pasur,do me dukej vetja i varfer menderisht ti huja nje dileme te tille.
Kemi pare e degjuar lloj lloj mostrash ne TV ,politikane mafioze ,biznesmene piramida,e cfare pastaj keta jane Intelektualet e vertete ne dem te shoqerise apo ata fshataret qe me vepra miresie qofte dhe si keto rreshtat e shpirt dhurojne nje veper miresie.
Ben mire Agolli qe nuk merr mundimin te ndryshoje nese keshtu ka qene edhe i ri ,te ndryshuarit te te shprehurit ,te karakterit te personalitetit te bejne fallco,robot ne dobi te nje sistemi.
Thjesht mendimi im.

----------


## arkl

PER LAGUNEN:



Moj zonjushe e "zgjuar" :elefanti: i nuk po flet ketu per ca lolo.Po per personalitete te knformuara si tek ne ashtu dhe tek lexesit e huaj.Po besoj se ti nuk i njef shume mire keto gjera.
    Por e kame thene dhe me larte qe mendohu mire kur flet,shkruan se njohurit tuaja tregoni.Se keta personalitete nuk i gjene gje nga fjalet boshe tuajat.
     Po ju jeni nga ta njerez te grupit :e mira/e keqja: e injorancen tone cajme rugen e  historise.

----------


## Albo

Dritero Agolli eshte nje intelektual i madh sipas standarteve te realizmit socialist, epoke ku ai afirmoi veten, apo epoka afirmoi ate. Ndryshimet e rregjimit nuk sollen vetem ndryshime politike ne vend por ndryshime ne cdo sfere te jetes, perfshi ketu poetet e shkrimtaret shqiptare, qe jane mbase ajo shtrese e shoqerise qe e ndjen me fort se kushdo lirine e fituar. Keto vite ne liri, Dritero Agolli nuk i shpenzoi per te krijuar dicka te re, dicka qe do ti deshmonte lexuesit shqiptar se Agolli nuk eshte vetem nje shkrimtar i realizmit socialist, por edhe i poezise bashkohore. Kjo nuk ndodhi dhe Agolli i shpenzoi energjite e tij ne politike e jo ne krijimtari letra.

Pavaresisht se Agolli mund te mos kenaqe standartet e intelektualit qe shume prej jush keni ne mendje, mos harroni qe plakun askush nuk e gjykon as per mire e as per keq. Keshtu lereni Agollin te qete te shkruaje kapitullin e fundit te jetes se tij...

Albo

----------


## Mision

Ndoshta pyetjet kane qene fshatareske dhe...

----------


## Laguna

PER LAGUNEN:



Moj zonjushe e "zgjuar"i nuk po flet ketu per ca lolo.Po per personalitete te knformuara si tek ne ashtu dhe tek lexesit e huaj.Po besoj se ti nuk i njef shume mire keto gjera.
Por e kame thene dhe me larte qe mendohu mire kur flet,shkruan se njohurit tuaja tregoni.Se keta personalitete nuk i gjene gje nga fjalet boshe tuajat.
Po ju jeni nga ta njerez te grupite injorancen tone cajme rugen e historise.

Arkl: pergjigja jote eshte absurde dhe s'ka kapter qe ta zgjidhi. Juve nga Bohema me duket se keni disa probleme te "vockla", e kam vene re dhe tek i ashtuquajturi Hoznik. "Zonjusha" te keshillon me mire te heshtesh sa te thuash gomarlliqe se do ta kesh veshtir gjate gjithe jetes tende prej spurdhiaku

----------


## Leila

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *Pavaresisht se Agolli mund te mos kenaqe standartet e intelektualit qe shume prej jush keni ne mendje, mos harroni qe plakun askush nuk e gjykon as per mire e as per keq. Keshtu lereni Agollin te qete te shkruaje kapitullin e fundit te jetes se tij...
> 
> Albo*


Ooohh... nice, Albo  :ngerdheshje: 
Alda,
Nuk ke takuar një njeri që në shkrim, në mendim, në argumentim është tepër i zgjuar... por kur u flet mezi i lidhin fjalët? S'do të thotë që ai s'di si ti lidhi mendimet apo është budalla. Secili e ka një problem të tillë tek personaliteti (marr shëmbull Einstein... 'nuff said), por për aq gjë unë refuzoj t'u vë një tabelë që thotë që ky njeri na qënka "fshatar." Ti, për shëmbull, s'je vajza më e pjekur që kam njohur. Kurse unë, vetë, bëlbëzoj shumë kur flas, paçka se fillova të shkruaj e të lexoj sa isha 3 vjeç. Pastaj, edhe sikur të kesh të drejtë, unë që i dua gjërat troç them që e ke tepruar kur përdore fjalën "fshatar."
Boll i ngritët njerëzit në një piedestal prej ideve tuaja të gabuara. Njeri është edhe ai...

----------


## arkl

LAGUNA.

Nuk e ke te Driteroi ti moj jo............................
Apo e kam gabim?

----------


## macia_blu

pse nje fshatar, nuk mund te jete intelektual?
Sipas pyeteses, intelektual kane te drejte te quhen e te behen vetem ata qe kane lindur ne katin e dyte te maternitetit njekatesh te ndonje qyteti, dhe ato qe jane rritur nen hijen e pallatit me parafabrikate!
...Ku mund te kete teme me injorante, qe ne titull?
Dhe sa per ta dhene pershtypjen time per Driterojin, duam apo nuk duam ne, e besojme apo nuk e besojme, e pelqejme apo nuk e pelqejme kete fakt, ai eshte me shume se intelektual, madje edhe atehere qe nuk flet dot fare nga pija, pleqeria...etj etj.Pra edhe kur te mos jete me , ai ka per te mbetur nje intelektual , e me shume se kaq...
(pija , politika, dhe pleqeria nuk i shkon askujt, as driteroit, por ja qe driteroji merret me te tria keto dhe te tjera...DHE TE TJERA!!!)
....Dhe sa per sqarim te asaj qe i vjen ta gjykoje driterojin si Fshatare, dhe qe paska lexuar libra te tij, nuk paska lexuar pikerisht as librin te cilit ia citoji titullin gabim. Shkelqimi dhe renia e shokut Zylo, (jo rrenja)...nejse....e pakta qe do ti sugjeroja  hapses se temes eshte ose ta lexoje vertete driterojin qe te mos beje pyetje te tilla, per te  dalluar c'eshte  dritero agolli, ose e pakta meqe nuk e lexon dot per arsye te saja, ti bindet opinjonit te te jatit i cili e pakta e paska lexuar driterojin.
..........................
Te fala macia_blu

----------


## FierAkja143

> _Postuar më parë nga Ekzekutuesja_ 
> *Nuk ke takuar një njeri që në shkrim, në mendim, në argumentim është tepër i zgjuar... por kur u flet mezi i lidhin fjalët? S'do të thotë që ai s'di si ti lidhi mendimet apo është budalla. Secili e ka një problem të tillë tek personaliteti (marr shëmbull Einstein... 'nuff said), por për aq gjë unë refuzoj t'u vë një tabelë që thotë që ky njeri na qënka "fshatar." Ti, për shëmbull, s'je vajza më e pjekur që kam njohur. Kurse unë, vetë, bëlbëzoj shumë kur flas, paçka se fillova të shkruaj e të lexoj sa isha 3 vjeç. Pastaj, edhe sikur të kesh të drejtë, unë që i dua gjërat troç them që e ke tepruar kur përdore fjalën "fshatar."
> Boll i ngritët njerëzit në një piedestal prej ideve tuaja të gabuara. Njeri është edhe ai...*


Patjeter qe kam takuar shume njerez si ai qe po pershkruan ti...vetem qe nuk kane qene nga fytyrat me te shquara te Shqiperis dhe Shkrimetar te medhenj  :shkelje syri:  
Sa per pjekurin time dhe "belbezimin" tend nuk po bej komente...ndoshta mund te komentoj per kete ceshtje ne nje teme qe eshte hapur per mua dhe per ty, jo ne kete ketu.
Dhe hey, pse e kame tepruar une duke perdorur fjalen fshatar?? Dritero Agolli e thot me krenari qe eshte i till...
Ideja ime neqofte se eshte e gabuar apo e sakt kjo nuk eshte puna e jotja as e ndo nje tjetrit....ky eshte opinioni im,  e bera te qart qe Dritero Agolli me pelqen si shkrimetar edhe arsya pse hapa kete teme eshte se me beri shume pershtypje (negative) intervista e pare qe kam pare nga ai njeri.
Ndoshta ka te bej mosha, ndoshta ka te bej ajo qe ky si njeri do vet te rri i thjesht, te jet sa me afer popullit dhe mos te fshej veten dhe ato qe thot mbas fjalesh te bukura.

Alda.

----------


## Leila

Aldë... të referoj tek shkrimi i maces... vija e parë, sidomos.
E rrëzon arsyen pse u hap kjo tema.

----------

